# TSW Nurbugring Wheels



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

What do you guys think of the TSW Nurburgring wheels. I'm looking for a set of lightweight 18" wheels to go on my MKV GLI that are not too expensive (BBS), not too common (VMR), and clear my big brake kit. The TSW's seem like a good value considering they come with a lifetime warranty. I was thinking matt gunmetal. Any thoughts?

My Car
















TSW's Matt Gunmetal








Gunmetal with polished face


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

I have looking at these as well for my project but in 19". But I'm still not sure, they look exactly like the Breyton GTS-R. Which is why I really like them


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

IIsides said:


> I have looking at these as well for my project but in 19". But I'm still not sure, they look exactly like the Breyton GTS-R. Which is why I really like them


I saw this new wheel on the Tire Rack website that also looks appealing.
Breyton GTS-AV:


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

This is my opinion, 2¢, FWIW, etc. blah, blah Unless you are buying VAG OEM (ie, VW, Audi, Porsche, Lambo, etc.) or BBS, don't do it. Most of the other aftermarket wheels look like sh*t. You are not impressing anyone with this cheap sh*t. Step up and pay a minimum of $500 per wheel. All the wheel vendors hate these comments, they just want to sell wheels, so they push this cheap sh*t, just to make the sale. They don't care if it looks like sh*t on your car, they just want to sell you wheels. When I see a VAG car with sh*tty aftermarket wheels, I just shake my head. What the h*ll are these people thinking?! The guy/gal took a nice $25,000 VW or $40,000 Audi and screwed it up with the sh*tty looking wheels. (End of my Miles Davis impersonated tirade.)


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

bwoodahl said:


> This is my opinion, 2¢, FWIW, etc. blah, blah Unless you are buying VAG OEM (ie, VW, Audi, Porsche, Lambo, etc.) or BBS, don't do it. Most of the other aftermarket wheels look like sh*t. You are not impressing anyone with this cheap sh*t. Step up and pay a minimum of $500 per wheel. All the wheel vendors hate these comments, they just want to sell wheels, so they push this cheap sh*t, just to make the sale. They don't care if it looks like sh*t on your car, they just want to sell you wheels. When I see a VAG car with sh*tty aftermarket wheels, I just shake my head. What the h*ll are these people thinking?! The guy/gal took a nice $25,000 VW or $40,000 Audi and screwed it up with the sh*tty looking wheels. (End of my Miles Davis impersonated tirade.)


That's some opinion


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the Breyton's too !


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of the 500+each wheels are heavy as **** and offer nothing other than looks.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

halitzor said:


> Most of the 500+each wheels are heavy as **** and offer nothing other than looks.


 Exactly.:thumbup: If I was wanted to spend $500+ per wheel I might as well spend a little extra and buy a set of forged wheels. Besides I already have a set of Volk RE30's (Pictured).


----------



## jamezracer (Jul 19, 2010)

I too am very fond of the look of this wheel as it makes from a change from the bbs wheels you see on almost every mkiv. Unfortunately tsw doesn't list a weight for it! I get worried whenever i see a bunch of marketing BS about "forging" "performance" and "light weight" and yet they still hide the weight which is equally if not more important than looks to many people including myself.

I have seen claims that the 18" version is about 19.5 pounds which is pretty good. If this is true why not flaunt it?

edit: the raderwerks ag-310 look almost identical


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

jamezracer said:


> I too am very fond of the look of this wheel as it makes from a change from the bbs wheels you see on almost every mkiv. Unfortunately tsw doesn't list a weight for it! I get worried whenever i see a bunch of marketing BS about "forging" "performance" and "light weight" and yet they still hide the weight which is equally if not more important than looks to many people including myself.
> 
> I have seen claims that the 18" version is about 19.5 pounds which is pretty good. If this is true why not flaunt it?
> 
> edit: the raderwerks ag-310 look almost identical


 I like the way you think:thumbup:. I don't really buy into all of the forging claims but I think the Nuburgring is at least as good as the cast wheels made buy more well known manufacturers such as O.Z. and Enkie. And while I haven't weighed the Nurburgring myself I've was able to hold one that was on display at a wheel shop and 19.5 claim seems very accurate. That raderwerks wheel is pretty sweet but it appears that VMR and MIRO sell almost exact copies of that wheel.

VMR V710:








MIRO Type 111:


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

Out of those I like the Breytons. Overall though TSW has some fresh designs that play well on VWs.

Granted... I think this design is going to get overplayed fast. Look at all the similar wheels from different brands already! 

Like the Miro 111s for me only "work" when you have the 9.5 in the rear to get concave.

... Really for that price point you can get some pretty baller obscure alternatives as well. Just a thought.

Post some pics once you get them!


----------



## Bill Allen (Jun 6, 2010)

a local guy that works at a tire shop has em on his sc300 and i gotta admit for the price they are quite nice.....and in the coming year i bet a few more companies will make a concave loose mesh wheel like this

here is another


----------



## RedlineMotorworks (Aug 20, 2009)

bwoodahl: You can still purchase quality wheels for under $1000 per set. VMR, Miro, Avant Garde are some of the wheels we carry and have had lots of success with. I personally ran VMRs on my car for 2 years and was very happy with them.

Unfortunately, not every customer wants to drop $2000+ on a set of wheels (I wish it was like that though).:laugh:

OP: if you're looking at the TSWs, definitely consider the Avant Garde M310 wheels. The style is very similar. They are low press $899 shipped gets you a set of non-staggered or staggered 18s.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

All I can say is watch out for the TSW's they tend to be on the soft side and bend easily. I had a set of Hockenheims on my A2 GTI and bent them in a couple thousand miles not hitting anything. That being said they did warranty them but told me i had to run 45 series tires not 40's or they would not honor any more warranty claims. So word to the wise, call TSW for a recommendation on what series tires to run to avoid bending them. i never had any problem after switching to a 45 series tire.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

coolvdub said:


> All I can say is watch out for the TSW's they tend to be on the soft side and bend easily. I had a set of Hockenheims on my A2 GTI and bent them in a couple thousand miles not hitting anything. That being said they did warranty them but told me i had to run 45 series tires not 40's or they would not honor any more warranty claims. So word to the wise, call TSW for a recommendation on what series tires to run to avoid bending them. i never had any problem after switching to a 45 series tire.


Yeah I've been hearing similar stories from other people but it seems like most of them appear to be referring to TSW's earlier wheels. I haven't found any complaints about their newer wheels. I've heard VMR's wheels aren't too great either.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I had some TSW Sakatas (hyper silver) on my Rabbit. They looked really good but over time some kind of clear film started peeling off them I could not clean dirt out from under it. I hit a curb and/or planter box when I crashed and one of my wheels broke. I was probably going under 40mph. I ran 224/45's. I had no problems with them. I guess they weighed no more than 23 pounds. They were made in China, though.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

Rabbitoid said:


> I had some TSW Sakatas (hyper silver) on my Rabbit. They looked really good but over time some kind of clear film started peeling off them I could not clean dirt out from under it. I hit a curb and/or planter box when I crashed and one of my wheels broke. I was probably going under 40mph. I ran 224/45's. I had no problems with them. I guess they weighed no more than 23 pounds. They were made in China, though.


Sorry to here about your car Almost all after market wheels come from China these days. If the wheel is $200 or less you can pretty much guaranty its made in china. Every wheel you see pictured in this thread was manufactured in China. With the exception of TSW and Breyton every wheel here look so identical I'm willing to bet they all came from the same factory. :screwy:


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

i think those look Bad Ass. i guess id go for the lightest then the cheapest (they all look very similar)


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a photo of the Nurburgring that I borrowed next to my car. The wheel's finish is beautiful in person and not as black as the other photos make it out to be.








The silver center cap that would come with it should compliment the silver window trim.


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

that is sooo sexy. now i want some reflex silver ones :banghead:


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

oops. that's 225/45/17's.


----------



## Bill Allen (Jun 6, 2010)

coolvdub said:


> All I can say is watch out for the TSW's they tend to be on the soft side and bend easily.


nurburgrings are rotary forged so that may not be the case


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

Bill Allen said:


> nurburgrings are rotary forged so that may not be the case


The other vehicle forums I've looked at seem to give the wheel nothing but praise.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

Found some better pics:

















































This is another rotary forged wheel called the Assan though it only comes in one color:


----------



## r a bomb (Jul 27, 2009)

combatready_2003 said:


> This is another rotary forged wheel called the Assan though it only comes in one color:


good looking wheel minus that red stripe...


----------

